# What I find funny about fans of other sports



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they say "Well cycling has that drug problem"
then I listen to the radio and you hear them talking about what players take to get through the pain as if that isn't 'doping'
pain killers, cortizone.... accepted parts of most major professional sports
dope in the cycling world

Ex-Players Sue NFL Over Use of Painkillers - ABC News


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't think anyone has any delusions about the NFL being au natural in any way shape or form.

Although apparently the muscle-brained players seem to have some strange notions about what is going on while it is going on...until it catches up with them.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> pain killers, cortizone.... accepted parts of most major professional sports
> dope in the cycling world
> 
> Ex-Players Sue NFL Over Use of Painkillers - ABC News


If it is accepted why are they suing?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> If it is accepted why are they suing?


It's perfectly accepted...until the muscle-brains get old and their broken bodies catch up with them. The suddenly when medical professionals say "you were a moron to do this and your body is f*cked", a light clicks.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> I don't think anyone has any delusions about the NFL being au natural in any way shape or form.
> 
> Although apparently the muscle-brained players seem to have some strange notions about what is going on while it is going on...until it catches up with them.


For whatever reason, cycling has the worst reputation among most sports "fans". I have no doubt that college and pro sports are much worse, but our transparency makes us look really bad. 

If we were Spanish, we'd be all like, "doping? There's doping? No way!"


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> If it is accepted why are they suing?


they aren't suing because they took dope
they are suing because they weren't warned adequately of consequences / side effects


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> For whatever reason, cycling has the worst reputation among most sports "fans". I have no doubt that college and pro sports are much worse, but our transparency makes us look really bad.
> 
> If we were Spanish, we'd be all like, "doping? There's doping? No way!"


listen to sports talk radio sometime
listen to how talking about a player getting cortisone doesn't even raise an eyebrow. It is an accepted form of treatment. The guys here in San Diego were talking about how a player did a whole season with a fracture in one of his foot bones and they casually noted, 'the team docs give him something before game time'

and again, new euro drug bust was big news until it turned out only 15 of the 140 patients were cyclists


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Spade2you; not picking a fight or anything, but what exactly is "transparent" about cycling?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Tedinator said:


> Spade2you; not picking a fight or anything, but what exactly is "transparent" about cycling?


The fact that we acknowledge that doping exists and that we're testing. No way there could be that many gigantic linemen and baseball players without some sort of roids or Spanish beef. Do they even do offseason testing? Testing during the season?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I still think that the UCI is paying lip service and even some of the riders are saying that the ABP testing is a joke. Complete transparency would be for doping enforcement and testing to be independent of the UCI.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Tedinator said:


> I still think that the UCI is paying lip service and even some of the riders are saying that the ABP testing is a joke. Complete transparency would be for doping enforcement and testing to be independent of the UCI.


That's probably true. Still better than what US ball sports aren't doing.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> That's probably true. Still better than what US ball sports aren't doing.


Baseball has really come clean. Not to the same degree cycling is, but still better than the other sports. m


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

I would say that the narrow minded masses don't even consider cycling a true sport.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

41ants said:


> I would say that the narrow minded masses don't even consider cycling a true sport.


I always thought it was odd that otherwise red blooded 'murican bud light chugging dudes know a players school, grad year, family history, jock cup size, shoe size and favorite color... and watched his draft to boot. I tend to gravitate to individual, endurance type sports. I do concur with the above guy in that I'm pretty sure nobody gives a fk about a bunch of spandex clad fruitcakes, or anything other than NBA/MLB/NBA/NFL/NHL.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I work for a pro soccer team and this article pretty accurately describes the drug testing in MLS as well as the NFL. I think if there's enough money on the line, and clearly there is, some athletes in any sports will cheat. 
Insider's Perspective on NFL Drug Tests | Bleacher Report


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dcb said:


> I work for a pro soccer team and this article pretty accurately describes the drug testing in MLS as well as the NFL. I think if there's enough money on the line, and clearly there is, some athletes in any sports will cheat.
> Insider's Perspective on NFL Drug Tests | Bleacher Report


I've known plenty of cheating outside of sports. I can only imagine it gets very bad when substantial money is involved. The cheating around me was for mere peanuts compared to major league sports.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

To be clear though, I've only seen one occurance of a failed drug test for PEDs in MLS. That was back in 07' or 08' when two ny red bull players used a supplement that actually had a warning label on it advising against drug tested athletes from taking it. In general there's not enough $ in MLS for players to be on a drug program that would work and make sure they're not caught. The tests are too frequent and random. It would require a pretty sophisticated approach to test clean and still get results. The average MLS player simply doesn't have that kind of dough.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Baseball has really come clean. Not to the same degree cycling is, but still better than the other sports. m


when cortisone injections are talked about freely.....


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

I always find it funny that some cycling fans, when confronted with the issues of the sport, like to deflect and say "What about the NFL/MLB/Horse racing/ etc?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I always find it funny that some cycling fans, when confronted with the issues of the sport, like to deflect and say "What about the NFL/MLB/Horse racing/ etc?


We know. They are horrible people.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I always find it funny that some cycling fans, when confronted with the issues of the sport, like to deflect and say "What about the NFL/MLB/Horse racing/ etc?



I don't think this is deflecting, I generally hear cyclist admit the issue, they only bring up other sports to clarify that cycling "looks" dirty, because tests (and busts) actually happen. These other sports "test" too, wink wink. There is nothing natural about a 5'10" 265 lbs linebacker that can run a 4.4 second 40 meters. Sorry, they are doped to the gills. So, we only highlight that cycling (while not perfect) is at least attempting to test.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Plays baseball and races bikes... All Natural!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jspharmd said:


> I don't think this is deflecting, I generally hear cyclist admit the issue, they only bring up other sports to clarify that cycling "looks" dirty, because tests (and busts) actually happen. These other sports "test" too, wink wink. There is nothing natural about a 5'10" 265 lbs linebacker that can run a 4.4 second 40 meters. Sorry, they are doped to the gills. So, we only highlight that cycling (while not perfect) is at least attempting to test.


Do you know how many lives cycling has ruined? Well, some!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I always find it funny that some cycling fans, when confronted with the issues of the sport, like to deflect and say "What about the NFL/MLB/Horse racing/ etc?


not the point

cycling fans know there are drug problems

most other sport fans are ignorant as all get up

in many other sports what is considered 'doping' in cycling is standard procedure / treatment (cortisone, pain killers)

So I am always amused when non cycling fans talk to me about all the drugs in my sport and how can I watch it.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> not the point
> 
> cycling fans know there are drug problems
> 
> ...


I agree that there is a different mentality between what is considered doping in cycling and what is considered doping in the NFL / MLB, etc...

The NFL, etc... pretty much admit that you can't get through a full season without some kind of drugs. Playing pro sports is not good for your body. But fans want to see their favorite players play. And owners want all that cash from long seasons and long playoffs. 

In steps denial. Popping vicodin like candy isn't doping, its playing through pain!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Narcotic pain killers and hydrocortisone to play through the pain are probably the least of their doping offenses.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I always find it funny that some cycling fans, when confronted with the issues of the sport, like to deflect and say "What about the NFL/MLB/Horse racing/ etc?





Bluenote said:


> I agree that there is a different mentality between what is considered doping in cycling and what is considered doping in the NFL / MLB, etc...
> 
> *The NFL, etc*... pretty much admit that you can't get through a full season without some kind of drugs. *Playing pro sports is not good for your body*. But fans want to see their favorite players play. And owners want all that cash from long seasons and long playoffs.
> 
> In steps denial. Popping vicodin like candy isn't doping, its playing through pain!


Entirely depends on which pro sports/athletic activity. 

Some select few are bad for your body because of what they are. Like American football, people were regularly getting killed on the field during play up through the 1950s and brain damage and trauma are still common because of what the sport is. Gymnastics, terribly hard on the body-main reason you almost never see a person in competition beyond K12 or at most collegiate age.

Most sports are not that bad on your body however. However "most sports" are not broadcast at all or followed in the USA-only the more violent and/or ones most short-term detrimental to your body (American football, gymnastics). Darts, ping-pong, rowing, sailing, soccer, running, diving, skiing, cycling...most are (when done with good technique) not that hard on your body at all and you can keep doing them for a long time until you get sick of them.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

41ants said:


> Plays baseball and races bikes... All Natural!


and 100% veganism. Strawberry, banana, and tofu.
(And nevermind the roid guts, that's just bloated gas from the beans.)

(sarcasm off).


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> not the point
> 
> cycling fans know there are drug problems
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is the point. You are amused by fans of other sports naivety. While it is fun to point fingers at other sports to deflect from cycling issues it does nothing. 

Doping is an issue in most sports. For decades cycling ignored it, pretended it did not exist. Gullible fans gobbled up the myth......Meanwhile teams were running programs that were far more advanced and complicated then any NFL team. 

Cycling, Athletics, Baseball, NFL......all have had clueless fans, major doping issues, and unfortunately will have more.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> not the point
> 
> cycling fans know there are drug problems
> 
> ...


Seems to be a common conversation cyclists have with NFL fans. I've had friends and family look at me like I'm nuts when I point out the irony of football players doping. Most don't even believe it's happening......despite the fact that numerous lineman have come out over the years to discuss the rampant steroid use.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

88 rex said:


> Seems to be a common conversation cyclists have with NFL fans. I've had friends and family look at me like I'm nuts when I point out the irony of football players doping. *Most don't even believe it's happening*......despite the fact that numerous lineman have come out over the years to discuss the rampant steroid use.


I think most do to some extent always suspect dope and roids are used in the NFL and MLB. It's just that most consciously or subconsciously refuse to acknowledge it. I'm not an NFL fan, not even a football fan, but even I have heard of the saying "throw a football onto any Texas highschool football field and you'll hit steroid", and this saying is by the footballers themselves. So roid usage is widespread in football starting at the highschool level. Back in the 90s when I was in highschool I knew at least 2-3 guys freely admitting to me they were using roids, and even asked me if I wanted some.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

They don't call it the National Felony League for nothing.

How many NFL players have murdered someone?

How many pro cyclists have murdered someone?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> I think most do to some extent always suspect dope and roids are used in the NFL and MLB. It's just that most consciously or subconsciously refuse to acknowledge it. I'm not an NFL fan, not even a football fan, but even I have heard of the saying "throw a football onto any Texas highschool football field and you'll hit steroid", and this saying is by the footballers themselves. So roid usage is widespread in football starting at the highschool level. Back in the 90s when I was in highschool I knew at least 2-3 guys freely admitting to me they were using roids, and even asked me if I wanted some.


For starters, I think that any cycling fan is a cyclist to begin with. They are usually active in the sport, and up to date on what's going on to some extent. It doesn't surprise me that other athletes and football players would be familiar with doping in football at all levels. You won't find many (any?) fans of cycling who aren't cyclists to some degree, but most fans of football have never played or participated in the sport.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Narcotic pain killers and hydrocortisone to play through the pain are probably the least of their doping offenses.


How do you figure? I'm coming from the perspective of health - that doping should be banned because of athlete's health. In that case, narcotics aren't very good for you when abused. Look at the number of ex-NFLers that have drug addiction problems related to narcotics.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Other sports didn't have a Lance Armstrong....*

We lucky cyclists, we had the All American Dream boy, L.A. who was hyped and hyped throughout most of his career as the American answer to all those Euros, the Froggies especially...beat them at their own game...blah blah blah....Hung out with Movie stars, lived in Aspen, agro on the bike and in the press...All American! Even a republican, if I got that right...What's not to like about a guy like that?....Huge press....and then...dum de dum dum......The Fall!!!! the scandal...the big sensational news.......

None of the other sports had that...well, Barry Bonds was close, but he didn't hang with Matt McConaghay or Sheryl Crow...and he didn't jet set and hang in Aspen...

Ask any normal on the street..."What do you know about cycling" and they'll probably say something about Lance Armstrong and dope....He was our own Poster Boy....and world famous to everyone...

I gotta say now: doping and cycling...it's not just a movie star/famous TDF multiple winner thing anymore...Heck, they advertise Testosterone supplements, etc... nightly on TV now. How many of your own well heeled friends (or people you've raced against haven't been tempted to consult an "aging doctor" for some "supplements" to "improve the quality of life"..oh and by the way, probably drop a minute off their 40k time trial times...with a doctors prescription and all legal.... 

I do think we're trying to clean up the Pros..but I guess we won't be living down Lance Armstrong's Legacy for a long time.....


----------

